# Anfänger WTP Trust etc



## Fleshripper (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,
so kurz zu mir ich wollte quer zum BMX einsteigen da ich daran irgend wie mehr freude habe...
Ich bin *186 groß* und wieg ca 87kg.
Mein budget liegt bei ~600

*Welche oberrohrlänge brauch ich für street? Und ist ne Lenekrhöhe im bezug auf Körpergröße relevant?
*
Habe dann in foren etc rumgeguckt und es werden meist die Üblichen verdächtigen genannt Fit, United, WTP,KHE, Verde, eastern usw.
Eastern und KHE fällt aufgrund meiner erfahrungen weg.

*Fit und United haben bei den kompletträdern leider nur 20,5 bis max 20,75 oberrohr geht das von der Größe bei meiner Körergröße?*
Zudem wollt ich erstmal nen Rad mit Bremse, abbaun kann ich sie mir immer noch...
_*WTP hat oftmal 21" Oberrohr das Trust hat jedoch naja leicht unschöne Decals, weiß jemand ob es möglich ist diese abzumachen also sind sie über oder unter lack?*_

Würd mich über konstruktive antworten freuen will ja kein Griff ins Klo starten und ja ich hab den Anfänger Thread schon durch gelesen.

Robin


----------



## Hertener (17. Mai 2009)

Decals: Jepp, kannst Du abmachen.

Oberrohr: 20,75" sollten imho für Dich ausreichen.

Lenkerhöhe: Geschmacksache und eine Frage des Trends. Vernünftiger Weise greifen große Personen bevorzugt zu einem höheren Lenker, wie auch zu einem längeren Oberrohr.

Budget: Jepp, dafür kannst Du schon was ordentliches bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir vor einem Monat das Trust gekauft (schwarz-rot).

Die Decals lassen sich relativ leicht ohne Rückstände abziehen, eventuell mit einem Fön nachhelfen.

Ich bin davor noch kein BMX gefahren, war sonst immer mit meinem 26" Bike auf dem Skateplatz und der Stadt unterwegs.
Aber das kann man gar nicht vergleichen, das BMX ist ca. um den Faktor 10 Handlicher. Du kannst viel schneller neue Tricks und Techniken lernen.

Von der technischen Seite ist das Trust auch voll Okay zum Anfangen.
Ist komplett industrie-gelagert (Sealed Bearing), komplett aus CrMo inklusive Lenker und Kurbel, hat einigermaßen stabile Laufräder, und ist relativ leicht.

Bei mir haben die Laufräder zwar schon eine Unwucht aber ich schone das Teil nicht und als Anfänger belastet man die Teile halt schon extrem.
Ich habe übrigens ca. die selben Körpermaße wie du.

Das einzige Problem was ich bis jetzt hatte:
Das Ausfallende am Rahmen an dem du das Peg montiert hast leidet stark.
Das liegt daran, das es über das Peg rausschaut und du dann oft auf dem Ausfallende statt auf dem Peg rumrutschst. Bei mir hatte das zur Flolge, dass sich das Ausfallende etwas verbogen hat und die Achse einklemmte.
Abhilfe: Flex zur Hand nehmen und überschüssiges Material abtragen.
Habe dafür sogar die Genehmigung von meinem Händler, der meinte dabei erlischt nicht mal die Garantie.
Ich kann gerne mal Bilder reinstellen wenn du nicht weißt was ich meine.

Sonst super Teil.



Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2009)

Das Trust ist gut. Ansonsten kannst du im gleichen Preisbereich eigentlich auch alles andere nehmen, nur die Geo sollte halt passen. Bei 186 ist alles unter 20,75" ein bisschen wenig. Ansonsten ist das WTP gut ausgestattet und hat auch einen großen Lenker, was die ganze Sache nur handlicher macht.


----------



## Fleshripper (18. Mai 2009)

Und wie wäre es auf ne Bremse zu verzichten und das Fit STR signatur modell zu nehmen kostet bisschen mehr hat wenn ichs richtig sehen bessere laufräder aber nen etwa kleineren lenker :S


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2009)

Welches ist das? Das?


----------



## Fleshripper (18. Mai 2009)

nee das:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4843


wobei glaub das Trust aufgrund meiner Körpermaße die beste wahl ist


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rad. Würde ich kaufen.
Und für Street bietet es sich eh an, ein etwas kürzeres Oberrohr zu nehmen.
Ich denke, mit dem Rad bist Du wirklich gut bedient.


----------



## Fleshripper (18. Mai 2009)

besser als beispielsweise mit dem WTP trust auch von den teilen her?
Subrosa haben ja auch ganz nette räder aber die sind mir zu schwer, von Stolen halt ich irgend wie auch nichts..
das was du gepostet hast ist ja billiger als die signatur variante jedoch ohne pegs und Oberrohr ist nur 20,5 bin daher noch unsicher


----------



## Hertener (18. Mai 2009)

So genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen, da ich weder das eine, noch das andere Rad kenne, geschweige denn die einzelnen Teile. Das Trust hat jedenfalls einiges an Salt-Teilen verbaut. Und der Mehrpreis vom Fit kommt sicherlich auch nicht von ungefähr. Aber vielleicht rufst Du morgen einfach mal beim Händler an und lässt Dich dort unverbindlich beraten.


----------



## Fleshripper (18. Mai 2009)

okay werd ich machen 


ist Salt gut oder schlecht? letzteres oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. Mai 2009)

Nun, das kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. Es gibt wohl von jedem Hersteller sowohl gute, als auch weniger gute Teile. Die Teile von Salt gehören bei den WTP-Kompletträdern zur "Grundausstattung". Das betrifft die günstigen Räder genauso, wie die etwas teureren. Das mag nun die teureren Räder abwerten, bzw. die günstigeren Räder aufwerten. Hin und wieder ließt man von kaputt gegangenen Salt-Teilen, und schon hat das Zeug seinen Ruf weg. Aber da ich von Salt weder etwas besessen, noch etwas gefahren bin, möchte ich mir darüber kein abschließendes Urteil erlauben. Salt erinnert mich immer so ein bisschen an das Prism-Zeugs, das man an anderen Kompletträdern aus dem unteren Preissegment findet. Für Einsteiger reicht's. Und sicherlich gibt's besseres, und sicherlich gibt's auch leichteres. Gerade bei den Kompletträdern ist es doch alles eine Mischkalkulation. Ab einem gewissen Preis sollte man sich dann halt auch überlegen, ob man sich vielleicht ein Rad selbst zusammenbaut. Da kann man sich dann seinen eigenen Wunschzettel zusammenstellen. Wem das zu teuer wird, der schaut sich dann auf den Gebrauchtwarenmärkten um. Dort soll es hin und wieder echte Schnäppchen geben. Das selbe kann einem natürlich auch mit einem Komplettrad passieren. Und es gibt doch nichts ärgerlicheres, als wenn man das Rad, das man gerade neu gekauft hat, zwei Wochen später im Schlußverkauf für 100 Euro weniger wieder sieht. Apropos Schlussverkauf: Da kann man sich auch für wenig Geld mit Teilen zudecken. Man muss dann halt damit leben können, dass man in der kommenden Saison mit den Parts der letzten oder vorletzten Saison herumfährt. Aber bis zum nächsten Schlussverkauf sind es noch ein paar Monate...

Deine Entscheidung. Vielleicht habe ich sie Dir nicht gerade leichter gemacht, aber nun kannst Du wenigstens nicht sagen, man hätte Dich nicht gewarnt.


----------



## Caracal (19. Mai 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Nun, das kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten. Es gibt wohl von jedem Hersteller sowohl gute, als auch weniger gute Teile.
> 
> [...]



Würde ich so unterschreiben. An meinem Rad steck(t)en ein paar Salt Teile. Manche gefallen mir ganz gut (z.B. die Sattelstütze) andere ziehen das Rad aber ein bisschen herunter. Der Freecoaster ist zum Beispiel der billige Taska, halt nur umgelabelt, und an nem mehr oder weniger Mittelklasse-Rad schon eine Schwachstelle.


----------



## Fleshripper (20. Mai 2009)

Hab mir jetzt beim Local Dealer das FBM marauder brakeless geholt soll freitag geliefert werden


----------



## Fleshripper (20. Mai 2009)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Hertener (20. Mai 2009)

Na, dann hat das mit der Telepathie doch noch geklappt!


----------

